

Ask HN: We Buy Your Failed SAAS Startups – 5,000 to 50,000 USD - Clicklabs

I&#x27;ll keep this short. We run a marketing agency of 60+ people in the Philippines called Clicklabs(dot)Ventures. We&#x27;re looking to buy startups who likely failed because of poor marketing. Please contact me here or via my email in my profile.
======
wilsonfiifi
Your email doesn't show in your profile.

